# Nabba Wales Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

First Timers

1st Malcolm Lewis

2nd Dean Hewings

3rd Ryan Evans

4th Scott Belmont

Juniors

1st Johnny Reid

2nd Dominic Hughes

3rd Adam Davies

Over 50's

1st John Young

2nd Gerald Williams

3rd Paul Davies

4th Gary Biddiscombe

Over 40's

1st Mike Davies

2nd Steve Fong

3rd Peter Bedoe

Novice

SORRY guys at the moment I can't understand someone's placings (will update tomorrow)

Mr Class 4

1st Wayne ones

2nd Lee Callaghan

3rd Nathan Robinson

Mr Class 3

1st Wayne Keene

2nd Gareth Orchard

3rd Martin Johns

4th Mathew Rakes

Mr Class 2

1st Paul Russell

2nd Gareth Marles

Mr Class 1

1st Philip Spooner

2nd Rod Knight

3rd Rob Jones

Miss Toned Figure

1st Laura Spooner

Miss Trained Figure

1st Natalie Jakomis

Overall Wayne Jones


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

john young was seriously sharp dont see him being beat at the brits!!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

any pics, links or what?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> john young was seriously sharp dont see him being beat at the brits!!


my top 3 were

John Young

Wayne Jones

Natalie jakomis

J Young was amazing for his age, my mouth hit the floor when i seen him, just as good was Natalie, she was unbelievable, her back was ripped as hell

it was a great show to be at


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> john young was seriously sharp dont see him being beat at the brits!!


is this jonny from the juniors


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

flexwright said:


> my top 3 were
> 
> John Young
> 
> ...


I was speaking with Natalie this morning, she was very happy with her conditioning, shame about the line up though.

I've not seen wayne yet but I know he was very happy with the result.

Natalie was back in the gym this morning hitting the cardio as hard as always, no rest for the wkd. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

flexwright said:


> is this jonny from the juniors


yeah bro it is


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> I was speaking with Natalie this morning, she was very happy with her conditioning, shame about the line up though.
> 
> I've not seen wayne yet but I know he was very happy with the result.
> 
> Natalie was back in the gym this morning hitting the cardio as hard as always, no rest for the wkd. :thumb:


 Hi again JBC I havent had chance to pop in the shop yet but will this week. John Young who won the over 50's? is that the guy who trains in Lean Machine? as Im not familiar with all there names yet??


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Hi again JBC I havent had chance to pop in the shop yet but will this week. John Young who won the over 50's? is that the guy who trains in Lean Machine? as Im not familiar with all there names yet??


No mate, the guy who trains in Lean machine was Gary, feel a bit bad for him as his music stopped mid routine by all accounts.

Im off upto B'ham on Sat so things are a bit hectic in the shop at the mo. Im not back in there untill Thursday if you want to pop in then.

The other guys from the gym are Wayne Jones, Dean and Gareth orchard. All doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this is like listening to snooker on the radio....

anyone got any pics?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> No mate, the guy who trains in Lean machine was Gary, feel a bit bad for him as his music stopped mid routine by all accounts.
> 
> Im off upto B'ham on Sat so things are a bit hectic in the shop at the mo. Im not back in there untill Thursday if you want to pop in then.
> 
> The other guys from the gym are Wayne Jones, Dean and Gareth orchard. All doing a fantastic job.


 Ok cheers, see you a week thursday.. :thumbup1:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> Ok cheers, see you a week thursday.. :thumbup1:


You can call in this Thursday I meant, sorry for the confustion :thumb:

IncredibleBulk, here is a link from another thread on here with some good pics,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/57640-nabba-wales-2009-a.html


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> this is like listening to snooker on the radio....
> 
> anyone got any pics?


 pics pls!!!!! :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> You can call in this Thursday I meant, sorry for the confustion :thumb:
> 
> IncredibleBulk, here is a link from another thread on here with some good pics,
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/57640-nabba-wales-2009-a.html


 What time you close shop on thursday m8??


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Jay.32 said:


> What time you close shop on thursday m8??


Dont want to Hijack the Thread mate, will PM you.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> yeah bro it is


hiya mate its, steve, i was sat next to marc at the show(in yellow) was going to pm you,

well done on winning your class mate, what you got planned next


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> I was speaking with Natalie this morning, she was very happy with her conditioning, shame about the line up though.
> 
> I've not seen wayne yet but I know he was very happy with the result.
> 
> Natalie was back in the gym this morning hitting the cardio as hard as always, no rest for the wkd. :thumb:


i think Natalie is going to go far this year at what ever she wants to do, especially with martin supporting her


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

flexwright said:


> hiya mate its, steve, i was sat next to marc at the show(in yellow) was going to pm you,
> 
> well done on winning your class mate, what you got planned next


ahhh right how u doin bro??

im gonna diet down some more and go to the brits and see what damage i can do, could do with some deeper striations and i had a digestion problem at the welsh from carb up so providing i can go to the brits 100% i hope i can place....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> ahhh right how u doin bro??
> 
> im gonna diet down some more and go to the brits and see what damage i can do, could do with some deeper striations and i had a digestion problem at the welsh from carb up so providing i can go to the brits 100% i hope i can place....


im good, looking forward to starting my diet in a few weeks, i think you would do well at the british mate,

it all comes with tiem and learning and we both have allot of that to come,

you going for the ukbff port talbot junior title too


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

flexwright said:


> im good, looking forward to starting my diet in a few weeks, i think you would do well at the british mate,
> 
> it all comes with tiem and learning and we both have allot of that to come,
> 
> you going for the ukbff port talbot junior title too


haha marc's helpin u aint he? he knows what he's doin bro so listen to what he says....

yeah i was happy people thought i looked quite comfortable on the stage for my first time. which i was happy with.

I'll see what happens bro if i go brits now, doubt ill do UKBFF because it will be a bit demanding after such a long diet etc..... i'll go with the flow ini.....

you get any pics of the show? anyone got any pics of the overall winner because i missed him when i was backstage....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> haha marc's helpin u aint he? he knows what he's doin bro so listen to what he says....
> 
> yeah i was happy people thought i looked quite comfortable on the stage for my first time. which i was happy with.
> 
> ...


Yeah he is, i do listen to what im told, have been since november so far, i have a few pics and a video of you, i have to send them to marc when im down the shop next,

think about it next year tho mate

i think the ukbff is a better fed to compete in imo


----------



## fit1 (Mar 27, 2009)

flexwright, have you competed with Nabba?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

im thinkin novice u90 kg ukbff in 2010 bro.... i didn get below 90kg this time around and witha good off season i think i would have to be pretty ripped to get down for it.....


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

fit1 said:


> flexwright, have you competed with Nabba?


no i haven't competed in any nabba show to date,

my opinion is from a spectator only, from watching both shows the ukbff feels more of a serious comp from what i have seen

if i compete in a nabba show im sure that as a competitor its allot different


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> im thinkin novice u90 kg ukbff in 2010 bro.... i didn get below 90kg this time around and witha good off season i think i would have to be pretty ripped to get down for it.....


how much did you weigh on stage then mate


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Johnny I have a loud of photos's of you that I still need to sort. I will pass them on to Marc when there sorted.

On a side note, thought the comp had a very high standard of competitors and seemed to be full with spectators. Mike put a lot of hard work it to this and it showed, no doubt next year will be even bigger.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

flexwright said:


> how much did you weigh on stage then mate


about 92-93kg bro, which for my 1st show is heavier than i anticipated...


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Johnny I have a loud of photos's of you that I still need to sort. I will pass them on to Marc when there sorted.
> 
> On a side note, thought the comp had a very high standard of competitors and seemed to be full with spectators. Mike put a lot of hard work it to this and it showed, no doubt next year will be even bigger.


nice one martin mate much appreciated!!

and yeah i agree it was my 1st show and he made it a good one, all ran smooth and turn out was immense, 1st timers class i thought was a good standard too which can sometimes be a bit hit and miss!!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

you look wicked tho mate, if im half as good as you when im up there ill be happy


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

flexwright said:


> i think Natalie is going to go far this year at what ever she wants to do, especially with martin supporting her


Cheers mate, she will certainly do her very best this year. She has a very promising future. Her dedication and determination are immense and she certainly kicks my ar.se into touch.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Martin Jones said:


> Cheers mate, she will certainly do her very best this year. She has a very promising future. Her dedication and determination are immense and she certainly kicks my ar.se into touch.


no worries mate, she has set the standard very high, and as per our conversation with marc at the show, let me know if she hits the 170 by the end of the year,

next time i see you down peak ill say hi.

how did the strongman go, i couldnt get down there


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

flexwright said:


> you look wicked tho mate, if im half as good as you when im up there ill be happy


i wudn go that far bro, i was happy with how it went but could have been sharper but thats because bodybuilders are too critical on themselves.

im sure with marcs help ull go on that stage with good chances, no 1 ever competes to make up the numbers bro eh


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> i wudn go that far bro, i was happy with how it went but could have been sharper but thats because bodybuilders are too critical on themselves.
> 
> im sure with marcs help ull go on that stage with good chances, no 1 ever competes to make up the numbers bro eh


I will be giving it 120% tho, we are to critical of ourselves, i am as well


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

fit1

"On a side note, thought the comp had a very high standard of competitors and seemed to be full with spectators. Mike put a lot of hard work it to this and it showed, no doubt next year will be even bigger"

this is something i would have to agree with, the show was spot on and the turn out of competitors and a real good amount of spectators there to.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

flexwright said:


> no i haven't competed in any nabba show to date,
> 
> my opinion is from a spectator only, from watching both shows the ukbff feels more of a serious comp from what i have seen
> 
> if i compete in a nabba show im sure that as a competitor its allot different


I would say your wrong and a bit disrespectful there mate!

Both shows are run very well and the organisers sweat blood and tears to make them what they are.

The NABBA Show has always been the best for Juniors and First Timers in my opinion and also for the friendly comradeship amongst the competitors.

Most of the UKBff competitors started out with NABBA and if it was'nt for their draconian rules would probably still compete in both federations!


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would like to thank Mike Richards for all the hard work he has put in over many years. If it was not for people like him then shows like the one we saw at the weekend would not be possible and I have to say personally that it is a pleasure helping him if only in a small way with the show. I'm sure we all wish the welsh competitors all the best in the Mr. Britain competition at Southport.

Many thanks

Mike Thomas THE RIGHT STUFF (WALES) LTD


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

trs1 said:


> I would like to thank Mike Richards for all the hard work he has put in over many years. If it was not for people like him then shows like the one we saw at the weekend would not be possible and I have to say personally that it is a pleasure helping him if only in a small way with the show. I'm sure we all wish the welsh competitors all the best in the Mr. Britain competition at Southport.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Mike Thomas THE RIGHT STUFF (WALES) LTD


And Ms Britain :thumb:

Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> I would say your wrong and a bit disrespectful there mate!
> 
> Both shows are run very well and the organisers sweat blood and tears to make them what they are.
> 
> ...


on this note

I would like to apologise for any offence I may have caused by my comment, I would like the comment to be retracted if possible:confused1:


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

sorry and Ms Britain


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

how many qualifiers are there for the britain then??


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i thought it was just the winner from each class but as more than one got invites i dont know,

have you looked on the NABBA site j


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

i think it's two from each qualifier for my class mate..... which would make it around 12/14 competetitors maybe??


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I was at this show breifly to see my mates compete but had to go before the evening show.

I always enjoy Nabba shows as well as UKBFF. Would be nice though to see more stands at NABBA shows like clothes,supps etc. didnt see any at the Wales show.

I do like going to shows in Wales, you taffys love your bodybuilding and theres always a good respect and atmosphere. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)




----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

finally got a pic up lol, hoe do i message people i really cant find the send message option?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

you havent got enough posts to PM yet mate


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

ahhh ok bro, cheers. feel rude now pm'ing people back lol!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

flexwright said:


> my top 3 were
> 
> John Young
> 
> ...


john young.... awesome condition... the guy in the off season doesnt follow any Regime... just trains to keep himself fit his job as a landscape gardner keeps him Flat out and he eats what he likes but stays in awesome shape all year round.... Shame he didnt get up there many years ago.... :thumb:

Steve


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

bigsteve1974 said:


> john young.... awesome condition... the guy in the off season doesnt follow any Regime... just trains to keep himself fit his job as a landscape gardner keeps him Flat out and he eats what he likes but stays in awesome shape all year round.... Shame he didnt get up there many years ago.... :thumb:
> 
> Steve


i remember you saying that to me and marc, he is in a hell of a shape for his age, also he had a real good stage presence, full of confidence

he will be one to watch at the British


----------

